# Bleeding Gums/Bad Breath



## tashhastings88 (Nov 22, 2021)

I have (2) 9 month old Vizslas. Last week I rushed one to the ER because he wasn't eating, had slightly smelly breath, and blood tinged drool was coming from his mouth. Imaging was normal, vet couldn't understand. 1 day later, Marley is fine, no more blood in the gums, his back molars were coming in.

Now, his brother Ziggy (9 months old), 2 days after Marley, starts showing the same problems! But this time, his breath is TERRIBLE. Smells of blood and fish, there is some blood coming from his back right molar on top, like behind the tooth. And he really won't let me look back there, its a fight.

I have Ziggy now eating rice/scrambled eggs/chicken so that the hard kibble doesn't hurt his mouth. He eats normal, drinking some, but generally moping around and sometimes puts his paw over his nose and just lays in my bed or the couch.

Is this teething of the molars at 9 months old for a Vizsla? The smelly breath, blood, and not being in his chipper mood but still eating?

Do I wait a couple more days and then take Ziggy to the ER? I have a general vet exam in 2 days.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

i would move up the vet appointment and if needed being referred to a specialist (canine dentist). in our area (around 1.5 hours from me) we have a good university vet hospital, that is my go to with special issues, like one of my dog`s premollar would not want to come out, we were afraid it would cause issues. My vet said for X-ray they would have to put him under but if surgery needed they would need tor refer us to the specialist anyways, being put under again, so her suggestion was to go straight to the specialist, to avoid the anastasia twice. not sure how ER`s are your area but i suspect they will have limited knowledge to be able to provide specialized canine dental help.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

I agree with @Gabica , a dental specialist first-stop would be the way to go if you feel there is a health issue. Diagnose and fix the problem (if there is one) all in one go. If it is just molars coming in late, it could be just a rough break-through period where blood, discomfort, and smell are fairly normal. The smell is usually a fishy metallic smell to me. It is the blood being broken down by mouth bacteria. A teeth cleaning with a soft rubber finger brush and dog toothpaste may help.


----------



## tashhastings88 (Nov 22, 2021)

Gabica said:


> i would move up the vet appointment and if needed being referred to a specialist (canine dentist). in our area (around 1.5 hours from me) we have a good university vet hospital, that is my go to with special issues, like one of my dog`s premollar would not want to come out, we were afraid it would cause issues. My vet said for X-ray they would have to put him under but if surgery needed they would need tor refer us to the specialist anyways, being put under again, so her suggestion was to go straight to the specialist, to avoid the anastasia twice. not sure how ER`s are your area but i suspect they will have limited knowledge to be able to provide specialized canine dental help.



thank you!!! i came home yesterday and Ziggy was a new dog; no more bloody gums, his bad breath reduced by 90% and he was eating/drinking and running around like normal. I'm pretty sure it was his molars coming in because we finally were able to look in the back of his mouth and you can see both top molars and all 4 corners of them but the posterior portion of them look like they're still pushing out a bit.


----------



## tashhastings88 (Nov 22, 2021)

Dan_A said:


> I agree with @Gabica , a dental specialist first-stop would be the way to go if you feel there is a health issue. Diagnose and fix the problem (if there is one) all in one go. If it is just molars coming in late, it could be just a rough break-through period where blood, discomfort, and smell are fairly normal. The smell is usually a fishy metallic smell to me. It is the blood being broken down by mouth bacteria. A teeth cleaning with a soft rubber finger brush and dog toothpaste may help.



Thank you!! I came home and he was totally fine! No more lethargy, or bloody gums or bad breath. I think his molars were coming in and it took a couple days and now he's on the other end of it.


----------

